# Satellite/ota tv card



## digital223 (Dec 19, 2002)

I'm considering a 20" Sceptre widescreen monitor for my pc.

Can anyone recommend a PCI TV/tuner card w/dvr. I would like an ATSC tuner
for ota HDTV, but more importantly a card that will display satellite tv from my E* 508 receiver.
Most of the cards I've have seen do broadcast and cable tv signals.
One that looks good is K-World's SD350....anyone have this card ?
Any comments would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Haven't seen anything about this card. I checked Newegg's web site and the only KWorld PCI card with HD capability they list is the ATSC-110, which got rather bad reviews. The ADS Tech PTV-380-ef received better reviews.


----------



## digital223 (Dec 19, 2002)

Cholly said:


> Haven't seen anything about this card. I checked Newegg's web site and the only KWorld PCI card with HD capability they list is the ATSC-110, which got rather bad reviews. The ADS Tech PTV-380-ef received better reviews.


Cholly,

Thanks for the info.
I am aware of the KWorld 100. KWorld's website also shows the 350which looks like a better card. I will check out the ADS also.


----------

